# Traction Batteries



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

After wasting hundreds of pound on so called leisure batteries, only to find that they never seem to do what they say on the tin

I picked up on a point made by jean-luc that Traction Batteries are the way to go

Having researched this point I am tempted to buy a Trojan traction battery

My first questions are
1: Are they the way to go

2: Are Trojan a good brand or can anyone recommend a better brand

3: Will a special charger be required to charge a traction battery

Cost no longer is a factor, I would sooner pay £100 more for something that actually gives out decent Amp Hours, than waste more money on a over hyped so called leisure battery

Alan H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Alan,

I'm not sure on the detail of the problem you've had, but I recently posted a precis of my own battery advice here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-984050.html#984050

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I had read your post,

Elecsols are the main cause of my frustration, but I would sooner try and keep the thread away from a leisure battery discussion and concentrate on peoples thoughts on Traction Batteries

Alan H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Understood, Alan, though that implicitly is what my post did. 

Basically, if you are pushed for payload but not at all for for cash, get two large 6V traction batteries. Pushed for payload and bit less cash (but still lots) get 2 12V traction batteries. 

Not pushed for payload and want SAME electrical performance without throwing money down the drain, get cheap flooded lead acid leisure batteries and ensure you don't repeatedly go below 50% capacity.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, possibly a couple of silly questions on traction batteries.

Why do you recommend two 6v batteries over two 12v and why two instead of one big one? Thanks, Alan.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Thought this might be of interest

http://www.sterling-power.com/support-faq-2.htm

Been thinking along the same lines, but the cost puts me off.

Regards

Olly H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Dave, possibly a couple of silly questions on traction batteries.
> 
> Why do you recommend two 6v batteries over two 12v and why two instead of one big one? Thanks, Alan.


Alan,

1) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-514881.html#514881
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450087.html#450087

2) Two 12V only because carrying one big one is hernia-inducing. If you can get by with the capacity of one 12V then there is no advantage over two 6V, as they are electrically the same 

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking of something like this

http://www.trojanbattery.com/Products/J185P12V.aspx

Thoughts please


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Traction batteries generally do not have a vent pipe connection - so you would have to find some other way of venting the compartment

some of them have the option of an additional Hydro cap which converts the gases from charging back into water at extra cost but this pushes up the total price considerably

http://www.trojanbattery.com/Tech-Support/documents/UsersGuide_0708_English_003.pdf

hydro cap


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

trek said:


> Traction batteries generally do not have a vent pipe connection - so you would have to find some other way of venting the compartment
> 
> some of them have the option of an additional Hydro cap which converts the gases from charging back into water at extra cost but this pushes up the total price considerably
> 
> ...


Very good point Trek.

PLease do your research carefully, the Trojan standard vent caps are useless if you want to fit into a MH hab area, designed for golf carts etc.

I have just sent for info on US battery company 6v batteries, they use a speedcap system which seems much better.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No recombinant cap is a H&S substitute for venting to outside the habitation area. It minimises maintenance top-ups; that's all.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Maybe i should have been more specific in Treks post when i said good point, i was referring to what he said about venting.

If Hydrocaps were the answer then mine would have been fitted, problem solved, no vent tubes etc.

Instead you are supposed to rig/figure something out yourself and it ends up being a c--p job. The issue is they (Trojan 6v) come with 2 tiny holes in each of the 3 vent caps, you are supposed to work out for yourself how to do it, ie, silicone one off Trojan said and make the other one bigger with a drill bit to accept the tube, rubbish.

As soon as you touch anything the tubes come off.

To be a success it requires properly designed caps(or a point on the battery itself) which accept tubes and no one appears to sell them,(getting information from Trojan USA is nigh on impossible).

Even these US battery company ones (6v) i enquired about, the uk dealer said, we think they do a vent system which is suitable but it is not sold over here(only in USA) we will try and get information about it and get back to you. :roll: 

Suppose if there is insufficient demand why bother.

Paul.


----------

